# Multitrip.com



## Emily123 (12 May 2009)

I used getcover.com last year for the family travel insurance, as it had business equipment insurance which meant that dh's laptop (which goes everywhere with him) would be covered. Thankfully we didn't need to make any claims, however I now need to renew it and, having read a few bad reviews on getcover's claiming procedures and contactability, I would prefer to take my insurance out with someone else.

From what I can see, multitrip.com is the only other one that covers business equipment on a non-business trip. They're a little more expensive than getcover but the cover seems fairly okay.  I have two questions:

(a) Has anyone any experience of putting through a claim with multitrip.com? and
(b) Does anyone have any promotional codes that I can use to bring down the cost?


----------



## markpb (12 May 2009)

The claim goes through Axa, not multitrip.com.

I had a bad experience but it was mostly my own fault. I decided to post-claim instead of seeking approval during holiday. The multitrip website gave me the Axa UK address (I didn't realize you had to change it to Ireland) so I sent my claim to London, heard nothing back, rang them and was advised to write to their Irish office, heard nothing back, wrote to their English office, heard nothing back. I gave up in the end.


----------



## Emily123 (13 May 2009)

Thanks markpb.  Has anyone any experience of making a claim with Axa in Ireland?


----------

